# New bike time, please help



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

kinda narrowed the search down to 4-5 bikes, I would appreciate any insights from you folks. I have glossed thru all the various manufacturer forum's, read most all previous posts...but here goes

First about me, I'm 47, 185lbs most days-195 now after the holidays and it's winter here in Central New York besides. I started road biking to cross train for mtn bike riding, that was 10 years ago. I do a couple of mtn, and cross races every year, more to support the event's and sponsors, as well as to enjoy the experience. My road miles now dwarf my mtn miles. I average 2500 road, and 5-700 mtn miles per year. I live in Central New York, and ride in the hills(no mountains in Central New York) always, no flat land rides for me.

My current road rides are a 99 Spec. Allez Comp, pretty stock except for a new Ritchey carbon fork, and a Hugi/open pro wheelset. It's been a great bike, and I still enjoy it very much. My cross bike is a 99 CDale XS800, yea with the1" stroke headshock. Stock except for another Hugi/sun wheelset. The CDale is my full fendered foul weather friend, it see's primarily crap weather duties on the road, as well as an increasing number of off road excursions. Amazing how much fun singletrack is on that bike, and how challenging. The CDale has also been a terriffic bike, as well as completely bullet proof.

The fact that I have an estimated 12K on the Allez, and about 8K on the Cdale must mean I'm light on, and take care of equiptment. Or maybe I just ain't got no power! 

I've had numerous Specialized mtb's, swear by them. I'm a pretty brand loyal guy to the Big S, shorts, jersey's, socks, shoes, helmet, gloves...hell even a big S floor pump. So it should be no surprise that the top two choices come from the Big S.

Anyway...budget is $5K give or take, here's the list...

Specialized Tarmac Pro SL-love the look, solid build, pro 's and con's about the wheelset

Specialized Roubiax Pro SL-same as above

Cervelo R3 -great reviews, beautiful bike, solid build except for the wheels again

Cervelo RS-amazing reviews, very sweet looking, and a bargain at $3500 with Ultegra

Giant TCR Advanced SL 2-good looking bike, very solid build, my long time mechanic reccomended I consider the Giant

So...that's kinda the list. The Roubaix and the RS kinda float to the top from the comfort perspective. I don't know if the "more upright" riding position makes any difference for me though. My CDale rides much more upright than my Allez, and I really have no different comfort issues from either. I spend similar ride times on both-albiet in sometimes dramatically different environments, and feel little difference betweeen the two.

The Specialized branded components I have great trust and faith in. For some, that is an issue. Personally, I think Trek overdoes the house brand components they put on their Madones, that's why I can't bring myself to add one to the list.

Naturally, I would love to throw a leg over each, and take a long test ride. Here in Central New York...that ain't gonna be realistic. Between the weather, and quite frankly the demographic's, not many local dealers stock $5K roadbikes. I have found lower end Tarmac's, and Roubaix's at local Big S dealers, the Giant that's on my list is in stock locally, and there is an 08 Cervelo RS available also. No body is gonna let you do a 20 mile test ride here in Central New York in the winter though.

So, you know the rant...first time poster, long time lurker. Can ya help a brother out?

Thanks, and happy holidays


----------



## Rick from Lafayette (Oct 1, 2008)

You know you're going to get biased opinions on the Cervelo forum. That said, I would highly recommend the RS. While the head tube is 2cm longer (higher) than the R3, that is not much of a difference. This is still a race bike and it's geometry is not far off from the R3 and R3 SL. This is an extremely light frame, more comfortable over the cobbles than the Roubaix and other brands, and yet, as stiff as the R3 from the cranks to the cogs, so to speak. I was ready to pull the trigger on one today until I found a new '08 R3 SL for $3K.
Good luck with whatever choice you make.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations!

I haven't ridden the Cervelo's or the Giant, but I love my Tarmac Pro SL. I'm a recreational rider currently logging 50 - 60 miles per week and plan to double it in the spring. I've been working to get stronger in the hills. The bike is fun to ride - it's super-responsive, gives me confidence descending at 40 mph on winding roads (25 mph speed limit for cars), climbs great and is surprisingly comfortable on poorly patched roads. The only thing that needs improvement is the motor. 

If you decide to stay w/ Specialized, get some feedback from Dr_John - he has a Tarmac & a Roubiax. 

Finally, I would recommend buying the frameset and building it up to your specs.

Have fun!


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

ksanbon said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> If you decide to stay w/ Specialized, get some feedback from Dr_John - he has a Tarmac & a Roubiax.
> ...


Thanks...I've read alot of Dr John's posts, I remember the mileage being something like 7000 on the Tarmac, and 3000 on the Roubiax...or something like that. I appreciate all his comments, but I'm more interested in response's from my own species. THAT KINDA MILEAGE IN A YEAR IS NOT HUMAN! Just jealousy talking here.

I'm probably not gonna go the frame route, because I know I'll spend much more than I want or need to for that matter. I have found some absolutely smoking deals on leftover 08 Cervelo RS's, sickly eqpt'd and EXTREMELY reasonable. 

Thanks again for the reply


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds good. Keep us updated.


----------



## mikezx18 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Cervelo RS*

I picked up a leftover 2008 Cervelo RS new in the box in October for 2600.00 I was riding a Cannondale R1000 sport previous to this. I love the RS and think if you can find a similar deal it would be well worth it. Mine is outfitted with Dura Ace. Was a Campy guy prior to now. If I ever built a bike it would be Campy again but fot the deal I got Shimano will do. I would then use the money saved over the other brands to upgrade the wheels. I cant believe how comfortable the RS is. Really cant say enough about how happy I am with it. Just my .2 cents


----------



## Americano (Dec 20, 2001)

*I just went through the same process*

I've been wrestling with making a decision about the best bike for me. I had narrowed it down to the Look 566 and Specialized Roubaix Pro SL. Eventually the 566 was dropped just because it didn't feel as fast as either the Roubaix or the Tarmac to me. The Tarmac was just a great accelerating bike, but I was more interested in the relaxed geometry bikes as I'm no longer racing. I kept hearing lots of really positive reports from the Cervelo guys about the R3 and RS. They were several hundred dollars more expensive than the other frames I was looking at, but I decided to give the RS a test ride anyway. I'm glad I did 'cause I really liked the bike. It felt like a good combination of the performance of the Tarmac and the comfort of the Roubaix. Basically it was a little racier/more aggressive than the Roubaix and this was something that appealed to me. 

My local Cervelo dealer was able to give me a really good deal on the '09 RS frameset to make it much more competitive pricewise with the Roubaix. So I wound up buying the RS. I finally got it all built up with new campy components and just did my second ride on the bike this morning. Its really a nice ride, looks great and performs really well. The RS frame really does have great power transfer, and the handling felt just fine to me. The more relaxed geometry didn't hinder my descents down Palos Verdes at all. The bike felt just as easy to turn as my old traditional steel racing frame (that might not be true for crit type handling).

Check it out in the photo thread:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1939639#poststop


----------



## mikezx18 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Beautiful Bike Americano*

That RS is beautiful. Love it with the Chorus. Everything matches well. Nice ride


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

*08 RS vs 09 RS colors*

or I guess lack therof? If it's an RS I choose, I much prefer the 08 colors. I'm currently pricing/tracking down info on the 08 Sram Force limited edition model. I've been quoted a price below msrp, that seems to be an amazing bargain, and is a full 30% below what I had set for my budget.

Seems the RS is currently at the front of the pack. Thanks for the reply's guys, and have a great New Year.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Magdaddy said:


> or I guess lack therof? If it's an RS I choose, I much prefer the 08 colors. I'm currently pricing/tracking down info on the 08 Sram Force limited edition model. I've been quoted a price below msrp, that seems to be an amazing bargain, and is a full 30% below what I had set for my budget.
> 
> Seems the RS is currently at the front of the pack. Thanks for the reply's guys, and have a great New Year.


+1 on the 08 color.


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

R3

My co-worker rides an '08 R3 and can't say enough about the bike. We rode a century last September, and I couldn't get over how effortlessly he climbs the hills and maintained a good speed on the flats. I was pushing my Cervelo P2C just to avoid getting dropped.

As for the wheels, he is very happy with the stock Shimano RS10 wheels. They are as true as the day he picked up his bike, despite numerous pot holes and bumps.


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

I have a Cervelo RS and I can assure you the bike is awesome for all around riding. The bike climbs really well with stiff BB while over bad road condition the thin seat stay really absorbs the shock. The bike is fast and a great all around bike. A good budget frame on close out prices. Competitivecyclist still have them for 3400 with some Dura Ace part on 08s.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

I took a trip into Rochester today, about a 2 hr drive, to Park Ave Bikes on Monroe Ave. As both a Specialized and Cervelo dealer, it allowed me a nice chance to do some side by sides...kinda. 

They had a couple of Cervelo RS's in stock, a 48 and a 54. They had lots of R3's, and quite a few Specialized Roubaix's and Tarmac's. They had an 09 Roubaix Pro, it just didn't do it for me. Those zertz inserts really destroy the looks of the frame for me. They had quite a few Tarmac S Works in stock, most were frame up builds, all with DA 7800 on them. 

I simply loved the look and feel of the RS. It had the DA 7800 build also, and some cool upgraded HED Bastogne wheels on it. Story was somebody bought the bike, had them swap out a different wheelset for it...then decided he wanted the Cervelo Soloist(I think) instead, put his wheelset on the Soloist, and since they had sold the stock wheelset from the RS...the more expensive HED's from the soloist went onto the RS. The bike NEVER left the store during the swap either. 

Anyway, looks like the 54cm would be my size, although the 110mm stem, and extended reach bars that were on this bike would have to be changed. It felt quite long, but that framesize was reccomended because of fears that extending the seatpost on the smaller 51cm to fit me, would negitively effect my position on the bike. 

I went to just look, but was prepared to buy if the price was right...it wasn't. I just emailed the manager to get me his rock bottom price for the bike, with the wheel upgrade. They had signs in the door that said all leftover bikes were 25% off, that wasn't near the price I got quoted there, Anyway, as I told the manager(Andrew) this afternoon, price is king. 

Really nice shop though, impressive bike selection, lots of clothing from many great manufacturers too. Andrew probably spent an hour with me, talking fit, and watching me pedal away in the trainer, and I appreciate that very much. 

Well, that's the story so far. I still much prefer the idea of Force components, but I am attracted by that HED wheelset...christ it's only 1409grams! It's almost a full 250 grams lighter than the Easton Circuits that come on the Sram version. That, and a great price, might be enough to make me pull the trigger.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Cervelo bikes are nice. Don't forget Time/Look bikes.
They are pricy but you can get it for substantial less oversea.

http://www.totalcycling.com/index.php/manufacturer/time/index.html?action=currency&id=USD

Ultegra or DA here,

http://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...igation=2;ID=aec292b24988d1733734cc4236a28e8e

You should be able to build it for below $5000.

Have fun shopping for a new bike.


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

What is the price they are offering you? I would not be too concern about the component because Dura Ace is race proving and reliable. The hed wheels is also a great attraction for the bike. What is your inseem? 54CM is perfect for you if you are around 30-31 inches.


----------

